# female EB Johanni?



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Nope. Not even the same family of cichlid- this is some kind of haplochromis. A larger open water species that doesn't live well with mbuna.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Also likely a male due to coloring. Most female haps are dull/brown/grey.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't find this exact species but I can say that it is not an EB Johanni.

Possibly this
Cichlid Profiles


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I knew LFS was wrong, but I like the fish....and I knew it was from Lake Malawi....the way my peacocks are following him/her, I thought it may be a Peacock. ..I will try and take a pic of this peacock following him....looks like a smaller version of it!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I think you are right Phil!! Should I be concerned that he is in with my Mbunas? He is the big boy in the tank!


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

The mbunas may make short work of him over time, as the mbuna get larger. He may have the size advantage but mbuna are better fighters with more damaging teeth. I keep haps with my mbuna, but I know they will need rehoming soon. Some of the meeker haps are scared/hiding too much. Things will be fine for a while, but be ready to remove him immediately if things get too rough.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I am thinking about taking him back---I will be calling the mgr tomm...Thx for your help..I am a newbie


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I am not very happy----Sometimes the LFS will take advantage of newbies like myself.....I guess I need to take my laptop with me and do a little research while I am there!!. I appreciate everyones help! I feel pretty embarrassed but in the back of my mind thought it wasn't what they said--should've listened to my instinct!!


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

This sort of thing is not uncommon. I no longer buy cichlids from shops that do not specialize in them. I am fortunate enough to live a short drive from an African cichlid specialty shop, but before it opened I ordered my cichlids online. There are so many details involved with keeping Malawi cichlids that I don't blame shopowners for their ignorance- and often they are sold mislabeled fish.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

That said, if you have peacocks with your mbuna you will have trouble with them too. The haps are better living with mbuna than the peacocks are... Ideal stocking would be mbuna only, or haps and peacocks only.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks---I have had success online as well.....I didn't even call the lfs, because it was my ignorance as well....but I learned and the tank seems to be in harmony right now...I will just have to keep an eye on them!! Thanks for replies!


----------

